# Hello from The Columbia River Gorge, Oregon, USA



## VerbatimProd (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I'm Tim Vergori, owner of Verbatim Productions here in the beautiful Pacific Northwest. I am a musician, composer and producer with a diverse technical background, mainly in electronics & broadcast engineering. I offer a wide range of audio, video and IT services.

I am also, the former UK/Europe Regional Representative for Open Labs, LLC., makers of the famous NeKo and MiKo computer Music Production Stations, and more recently the new StageLight mobile DAW app.

I have been in the music business since the late 80's, using both hardware and software synths in my productions. Primarily as a musician, I play keys, guitar & drums. I am a WAVES Mercury + Studio Classics Bundle owner, as well as a NI KOMPLETE 9 Ultimate, EWQL Complete Composers Collection and Arturia V-Collection 3 owner. I mainly use Pro Tools, Sonar and Reaper, but I also own most of the other DAWs because I teach tutorials.

I've been a longtime lurker, and should have signed up long ago. Well, I finally got around to it, so now I'm looking forward to networking with other enthusiasts out there!

Happy holidays to all! 

Tim


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi Tim, I used to live in PDX and many a time enjoyed the Columbia Gorge Inn with its famous farm breakfasts. Are you on the river? That would be inspirational. I myself, not a musician, per se, got started on early MIDI stuff in the late 80s while in PDX. As a historian I wanted to add sound to historic imagery.

Cheers

Carlos


----------



## VerbatimProd (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi Carlos, yes I am near the river here in The Dalles, Oregon. We have a beautiful view of Mt. Hood from here as well. But talk about inspiration, I recently moved here from the Seattle area where I had a crazy-amazing view of Mt. Rainier from the studio (see below)! The Dalles is my hometown though, so I'm happy to be back. Yes, the Columbia Gorge Inn's famous breakfasts are quite the experience; highly recommended to anyone passing through this area.


----------

